# Gluck: Iphigenie en Aulide - John Eliot Gardner on Erato



## RedV68 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hello
I recently purchased the above CD set. The set does not come with a Libretto but gives a website from which the Libretto with English translation may be downloaded - www.warnerclassicsandjazz/sungtexts.php
This simply takes you to the Warner Classics Home Page - there is no trace of the downloadable libretti.
I have used the Contact Us address but been ignored; I even tried the Warner Classics Twitter page but to no avail.
I have been unable to find an English translation of the Libretto on the internet.
Does anybody have any suggestions, please? I love the music but so much more enjoyable to understand the words properly.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

RedV68 said:


> Hello
> I recently purchased the above CD set. The set does not come with a Libretto but gives a website from which the Libretto with English translation may be downloaded - www.warnerclassicsandjazz/sungtexts.php
> This simply takes you to the Warner Classics Home Page - there is no trace of the downloadable libretti.
> I have used the Contact Us address but been ignored; I even tried the Warner Classics Twitter page but to no avail.
> ...


As Erato is to busy labeling all the Virging works to their catalogue I do think they have other priorities then your question.

However try second hand shops ore boot sales, perhaps you find a old recording whit may contain a libretto :tiphat:

Erratum ; try you local library or sheet music shop, then you have the text and music .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

If you can pick up a cheap copy of this one










it has the libretto enclosed


----------

